# Green buildings.



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Buidings are planted many green trees, harmonious association of plants and concrete. Hanging Garden of Babylon was probably the first green building. This were one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World.Traditionally they were said to have been built in the ancient city of Babylon, near present-day Hillah, Babil province, in Iraq. 
According to one legend, Nebuchadnezzar II built the Hanging Gardens for his Median wife, Queen Amytis, because she missed the green hills and valleys of her homeland. He also built a grand palace that came to be known as 'The Marvel of the Mankind'.
There were many sketchs of Babylon, however nobody can know its exactly shape.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Hanging_Gardens_of_Babylon.jpg








http://wiki.en.grepolis.com/images/0/02/Finished_Gardens.jpg

Nowadays there are many green buildings, they are really more beautiful and modern than Babylon graden very much. Do you know some of them?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Example:
Namba Parks, hanging garden in Japan, very beautiful and modern








http://img.izifunny.com/pics/2012/20121123/640/rooftop-park-in-osaka-japan-14-pics_2.jpg









http://iwanttobehere.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Namba-Parks-Osaka-Japan-1-.jpg









http://iwanttobehere.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Namba-Parks-Osaka-Japan-3.jpg









http://iwanttobehere.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Namba-Parks-Osaka-Japan-5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Environmental Friendly Building Osaka, is that true name?








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-AfqNh0VWn...0U/s1600/organic+building+in+Osaka,+Japan.jpg









http://ecofriend.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/osaka-organic-building1_JRbzi_24429.jpg









http://www.tofugu.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/organic-building-2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Ripe tomatoes hang from conference room ceilings, rice paddies grow waist-high in the lobby, and a living facade of flowers and orange trees covers the expanse of the building's exterior. There's no shortage of agricultural variety around the Pasona office building, located in downtown Tokyo, Japan. In total, over 200 species of fruits, vegetables, and rice live within Pasona, including lemons, broccoli, salad greens, berries, squash, eggplant, and passion fruit.








http://asiasociety.org/files/uploads/373images/130730_pasona_1.jpg









http://asiasociety.org/files/uploads/373images/130730_pasona_4.jpg









http://asiasociety.org/files/uploads/373images/130730_pasona_5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

A building in Singapore








http://business.inquirer.net/files/2013/04/singapore-green-measures.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Tokyo, Hasegawa Green Building








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/36180302.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Traditional Icelandic House








http://www.viahouse.com/wp-content/...use-Beautiful-Green-Building-Yard-800x600.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Saigon House of trees, Vietnam








http://l.f14.img.vnecdn.net/2014/04/12/9-1397279256_660x0.jpg









http://l.f14.img.vnecdn.net/2014/04/12/3-1397279252_660x0.jpg









http://l.f14.img.vnecdn.net/2014/04/12/5-1397279253_660x0.jpg









http://l.f16.img.vnecdn.net/2014/04/12/6-1397279254_660x0.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Vertical garden, Barcelona Spain.








http://37.media.tumblr.com/c19588daec97cd8a10ca2752e6d68372/tumblr_mmcyd6zer11qm2kg4o1_500.jpg









http://put.edidomus.it/domus/binaries/imagedata/big_386921_8432_01-web_Medianera_Verde_051.jpg









http://put.edidomus.it/domus/binaries/imagedata/big_386921_7500_08-web_Medianera_Verde_04.jpg









http://put.edidomus.it/domus/binaries/imagedata/big_386921_3410_07-web_Medianera_Verde_02.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Tower Flower, Paris, France








http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c...r-flower-oeaedouard-franaoueois-3-374x500.jpg









http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c...9737681-towerflower-oeafranaoueoisrenault.jpg









http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-c...737680-towerflower-oeafranaoueois-renault.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Musée du quai Branly, Paris, France








http://www.stylepark.com/db-images/cms/patrick_blanc/img/p298720_488_336-7.jpg









http://www.stylepark.com/db-images/cms/patrick_blanc/img/p298720_488_336-4.jpg









http://www.stylepark.com/db-images/cms/patrick_blanc/img/p298720_488_336-3.jpg









http://www.stylepark.com/db-images/cms/patrick_blanc/img/p298720_488_336-2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Green Building, Dublin, Ireland 








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/77376225.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Eco green building in Fukuoka








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3565/3345475327_c9756e0419.jpg









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_hhebjkRa0z0/SQjJOjvGOTI/AAAAAAAADK0/V7O17W7dPj8/s640/IMG_1940.jpg









http://lh6.ggpht.com/_hhebjkRa0z0/SQjJKFNtxmI/AAAAAAAADKk/dRRPotiTz1o/s640/IMG_1938.jpg









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_hhebjkRa0z0/SQjJH-SxYcI/AAAAAAAADKc/bFvm2XxtUc8/s640/IMG_1936.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

The Hanging Gardens of Ivry-sur-Seine, Paris








http://www.ivry94.fr/fileadmin/ivry-sur-seine/MEDIA/Decouvrir/En_images/Diapo-general/renaudie.jpg








http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7bz97uYWH1rrtfifo1_500.jpg









http://thefunambulistdotnet.files.w...enaudie-ivry-photoslc3a9opoldlambert28229.jpg









http://blog.parisinsights.com/wp-co...Project-Jean-Renaudie-en-Ivry-sur-Seine-6.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Park Royal tower, Singapore








http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-cont...royal-Singapore-WOHA-Architects-9-537x416.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-cont.../04/Parkroyal-Singapore-WOHA-Architects-9.jpg









http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwtravel/624_330/images/live/p0/15/dx/p015dx0r.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-cont...04/Parkroyal-Singapore-WOHA-Architects-17.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2013/09/parkroyal-singapore-lead-2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

The block, in Central Park, Sydney, is home to the world's tallest 'vertical garden' - a living tapestry of plants, flowers and vines stretching 500ft high.
The two dozen green wall panels that cover the building, some as high as 16-storeys, have been filled with over 100,000 plants.








http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/20/article-0-19E3C853000005DC-67_638x453.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/20/article-0-19E3CA24000005DC-537_638x419.jpg









http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/20/article-0-19E3CA0C000005DC-34_640x693.jpg

More
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...DE-luxury-apartments-Central-Park-Sydney.html


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

A house in Virginia








http://flyingtomato.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/green-building.jpg?w=570


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

18 Kowloon Hong kong








http://cdn.freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/18kowloon-East-4.jpg









http://cdn.freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/18kowloon-East-7.jpg









http://cdn.freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/18kowloon-East-1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Earth-sheltered dwelling house in California








http://www.inspirationgreen.com/ass...Earth Sheltered/Honingham Earth Sheltered.jpg









http://www.gardenvisit.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/98174411_cb467868c8_o.jpg


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i like 18 Kowloon Hong kong


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

*HQ building Shanghai









http://www.uncubemagazine.com/sixcms/media.php/1323/120314_Dan_2.jpg









http://www.uncubemagazine.com/sixcms/media.php/1323/Morphosis GG 11-07 8051.jpg









http://www.uncubemagazine.com/sixcms/media.php/1323/Morphosis GG 10-07 6393.jpg*


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

California Academy of Sciences








http://archive.cooperhewitt.org/why...cooperhewitt.org/Why-Design-Now/images/94.jpg









http://www.asla.org/sustainablelandscapes/images/cas/CAS_2.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3292/2819040172_2e601efbdf_z.jpg?zz=1









http://www.openjourney.com/files/california-academy-of-science-san-francisco-cc_0.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...024px-California_Academy_of_Sciences_pano.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Boston Fusion









http://ad009cdnb.archdaily.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/1290123443-med-skyline-copy-528x287.jpg









http://ecofriend.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/boston-fusion-4_LmQMZ_7071.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2011/01/Boston-Fusion-7.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2011/01/Boston-Fusion-1-537x331.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Delft University of Technology Library, Netherlands








http://www.greenroofs.com/projects/delftlibrary/delftlibrary1.jpg









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2011/03/Tu-Delft-Library-9-537x358.jpg









http://www.robertharding.com/previe...e=RM/RH/HORIZONTAL/1030-9126.jpg&im=1030-9126









http://assets.inhabitat.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2011/03/Tu-Delft-Library-8.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Green house in Frohnleiten, Austria








http://viral.mogasa-engineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/1_overal_front.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zqFoq3qej2c/TSUHF_YQU0I/AAAAAAABnDQ/a9io-hvd6Mg/s1600/Picture+64.png


----------

